# επίδομα ισολογισμού



## nickel (Apr 28, 2014)

Επίδομα ισολογισμού. Να το πω _balance-of-payments bonus_; Ή έχω αστοχήσει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 28, 2014)

Βλέπω επίσης και _balance sheet bonuses_.

Π.χ. _following the abolition of the balance sheet bonus..._


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2014)

Ίσως επειδή είναι _ισολογισμού _και όχι _ισοζυγίου_. Έχει αρχίσει να φαίνεται η κούραση;


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 28, 2014)

Μήπως πρόκειται για balance sheet allowance;

Κάτι σχετικό έχει κι εδώ


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2014)

Ναι, και με τους δυο τρόπους το λένε (αν τα αναζητήσεις στο Google με site:gr). Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## pontios (Apr 29, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ναι, και με τους δυο τρόπους το λένε (αν τα αναζητήσεις στο Google με site:gr). Ευχαριστώ!



Συμφωνώ, nickel, αλλά (κττμγ) ..
είδα ότι το "balance sheet allowance" μπορεί να αναφέρεται και σε λογιστικές προσαρμογές που αφορούν επισφαλείς απαιτήσεις.
Για να αποφευχθεί αυτή η σύγχυση, λοιπόν, θα προτιμούσα το "balance sheet bonus".


----------

